# We've got a poodle!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is ruby post groom, she looks like a little poodle - her legs no longer look like stumps 
The dreaded matts had appeared, she's at that age 9 months when you feel like your fighting a losing battle
She's gone from Ewok to poodle, I even had to put a smaller collar on as she can now slip her collar, it's a real bling bling one, makes her look more like a poodle


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is ruby pre groom, she had managed to get on to the kitchen Worktop seeking out the new yellow doggy who had been placed there, safe from harms (wreck it Ralph's) way!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Having a rough and tumble on the couch


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like Ralph is losing.....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruby looks so cute with her new do ha! I laughed when I saw her on the kitchen counter Love the ones on the couch


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe... She looks like a munchkin pre groom... Love that look!

I also love her post groom look! Sporty and free  I don't think she looks poodley at all.. Look at those luscious spaniel ears


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ruby looks so cute with her new do ha! I laughed when I saw her on the kitchen counter Love the ones on the couch


Unfortunately for R&R, they don't have a couch to themselves like the lovely Molly...... They have to let us share theirs  x
I blame willow for showing off on counter and table tops!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Hehe... She looks like a munchkin pre groom... Love that look!
> 
> I also love her post groom look! Sporty and free  I don't think she looks poodley at all.. Look at those luscious spaniel ears


I also love that look Ruth, I just don't love to maintain it - she was constantly wet & dirty & stank or "dank" as we called her 
Yes she still has lovely ears, she had matted terribly on the chest and under arms, back legs. I don't think the onesie helped - but what can you do?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And the beauty of it for ruby is ...... She can see!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And the beauty of it for ruby is ...... She can see!! X


Nina needs this relief.. Monday for her second ever groom eeek 

My list of instructions is underway


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awwww I hate having them cut. But Ralph has grown back beautifully! His coat is just gorgeous at the moment, I'm looking forward to 4-6 weeks and ruby will look ewoky again 
I'm sure nina will look gorgeous x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Awwww I hate having them cut. But Ralph has grown back beautifully! His coat is just gorgeous at the moment, I'm looking forward to 4-6 weeks and ruby will look ewoky again
> I'm sure nina will look gorgeous x


Lola's due too.. No cutting this time! Just bum trim, paw tidy and good brush out wash and blow dry


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola's due too.. No cutting this time! Just bum trim, paw tidy and good brush out wash and blow dry


That's all I want for Ralph really - he was due next week, but I've postponed it for 3 weeks.
His cut was that drastic last time, it's just not needed yet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ruby looks like a different dog . Funny how skinny and leggy they look under all that hair. Kiki is always so full of energy after she has had a clip - she leaps and bounces everywhere


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Ruby looks like a different dog . Funny how skinny and leggy they look under all that hair. Kiki is always so full of energy after she has had a clip - she leaps and bounces everywhere


She smells like a different dog too!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> She smells like a different dog too!!


Always a bonus!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ruth you should get your girls over to Dawn - she does exactly what you ask ..... Although it is a long way to go for a haircut!

Ruby looks gorgeous - I don't think she looks poodley, her ears are sooo long! I love her little face  xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She still has those cheeks!!! Love her. 
Willow is stuck to the table only  we need some where to eat after all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ruby, Ruby, Ruby, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!! Tracey she is gorgeous, she's like a character in a terrible '80's coming of age film (maybe Molly Ringwold) the awkward high school geek who takes off her glasses and jeans, pours herself into a sexy black number and scores Rob Lowe (or similar). It's a good job Ralph's not whole. I love her, look at those lovely non-stumps, lean and lithe, perfect. Not poodle at all, but then what's wrong with poodle? as long as it's not silly pom pom poodle


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I just LURVE Ruby, hairy ewok, or groomed beauty! 

I also think Ralph is at the PERFECT length right now, if only we could freeze their hairy regrowth when it got to the perfect length eh?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ruby, Ruby, Ruby, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!! Tracey she is gorgeous, she's like a character in a terrible '80's coming of age film (maybe Molly Ringwold) the awkward high school geek who takes off her glasses and jeans, pours herself into a sexy black number and scores Rob Lowe (or similar). It's a good job Ralph's not whole. I love her, look at those lovely non-stumps, lean and lithe, perfect. Not poodle at all, but then what's wrong with poodle? as long as it's not silly pom pom poodle


Errrrr I caught Ralph "doing" ruby earlier 
I don't know if it's her new slim streamlined look that turned him on, but I had to remind him loudly that it was a "RALPH WTF ARE YOU DOING GET OFF HER YOU HAVE NO BALLS YOU DIRTY BOY!!"


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Errrrr I caught Ralph "doing" ruby earlier
> I don't know if it's her new slim streamlined look that turned him on, but I had to remind him loudly that it was a "RALPH WTF ARE YOU DOING GET OFF HER YOU HAVE NO BALLS YOU DIRTY BOY!!"


Ha! Too funny dirty boy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Errrrr I caught Ralph "doing" ruby earlier
> I don't know if it's her new slim streamlined look that turned him on, but I had to remind him loudly that it was a "RALPH WTF ARE YOU DOING GET OFF HER YOU HAVE NO BALLS YOU DIRTY BOY!!"


Haha!  so much more accurate than my "BEEMER! NO THANK YOU!" But perhaps Ralph looked at her freshly groomed rear end and thought "I need me a piece of that action" because ewok or poodle, Ruby's bum is mighty attractive.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! Too funny dirty boy


I don't know what he was thinking - unless she smelt extra sexy after the groomer had finished with all her nice products!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Haha!  so much more accurate than my "BEEMER! NO THANK YOU!" But perhaps Ralph looked at her freshly groomed rear end and thought "I need me a piece of that action" because ewok or poodle, Ruby's bum is mighty attractive.


Hahaha!! You just made me chuckle until I coughed!!! 
Ralph should have no interest but he still goes through the motions!
Just like ruby does on my OH's leg....... But only when he has pj bottoms on... Strange girl!! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha!! You just made me chuckle until I coughed!!!
> Ralph should have no interest but he still goes through the motions!
> Just like ruby does on my OH's leg....... But only when he has pj bottoms on... Strange girl!! X


With Ralph I'm guessing it's a dominance thing with Ruby. Now wonder what it is for Ruby and your OH's PJ bottoms - dominance or attraction. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Ruby looks like a different dog . Funny how skinny and leggy they look under all that hair. Kiki is always so full of energy after she has had a clip - she leaps and bounces everywhere


I agree when Poppy was cut back last month I was shocked at first. I now feel I have a different dog. She looks beautiful she has gone from Essex girl to elegant Chelsea girl. Her coat is growing back lovely and wavy. I agree she has so much more energy. I have decided not to let her coat get too long in the future. 
This wet weather has been so much easier.
Here is a picture with her bling collar and snazzy new name tags her Christmas present.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ruby looks gorgeous, her coat looks quite thick and curly, but of course I love her either way, I think I will love the in between look best in 2 or 3 weeks. Poppy! wow that was a cut, I missed if you posted about it before Christine, but doesn't she look elegant with her bling collar on, her face has been done lovely as well, will ditto what I said about liking it best in a few weeks though.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Ruby looks gorgeous, her coat looks quite thick and curly, but of course I love her either way, I think I will love the in between look best in 2 or 3 weeks. Poppy! wow that was a cut, I missed if you posted about it before Christine, but doesn't she look elegant with her bling collar on, her face has been done lovely as well, will ditto what I said about liking it best in a few weeks though.


Had to be cut dreaded matts her coat was so thick and curly.
This is a picture day the deed was done.
Boycie also took extra interest in her keeps trying to hump her and the naughty girl keeps presenting her bottom to him. He is getting quite tall so snip for him soon. Going to make the appointment today.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad poppy kept her beautiful full tail like Ralph when he was shaved.
I had to put a new collar on ruby as the other one slipped right off her head without all her fur x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Glad poppy kept her beautiful full tail like Ralph when he was shaved.
> I had to put a new collar on ruby as the other one slipped right off her head without all her fur x


Yes had to adjust her collar a few notches.
Groomer says the tail takes a long time to grow so she leaves them intact.
Boycies snip 23rd January.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Did someone say poodle face? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Did someone say poodle face?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gorgeous face!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Yes had to adjust her collar a few notches.
> Groomer says the tail takes a long time to grow so she leaves them intact.
> Boycies snip 23rd January.


Yes my groomer does the same, poor Boycie - have you got your baby vests?
I think I have a couple of them if you would like them? X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yes my groomer does the same, poor Boycie - have you got your baby vests?
> I think I have a couple of them if you would like them? X


Thank you for offer but niece has given me a couple from when she had her dog done. She made some out of baby grows. 
Boycie went 8.7 kg today he is exactly 5 months don't know his height but he is only a couple of inches shorter than Poppy vet said he was going to be big.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Did someone say poodle face?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey Ozzy! Nice to see you mate


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Thank you for offer but niece has given me a couple from when she had her dog done. She made some out of baby grows.
> Boycie went 8.7 kg today he is exactly 5 months don't know his height but he is only a couple of inches shorter than Poppy vet said he was going to be big.


Poppy's quite tall isn't she?
Well at least you won't stand on them! 
I wonder how cupcakes Harley is doing - did she keep in touch?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Poppy's quite tall isn't she?
> Well at least you won't stand on them!
> I wonder how cupcakes Harley is doing - did she keep in touch?


Here is a picture Beth e.mailed just before Christmas.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Here is a picture Beth e.mailed just before Christmas.


Oh he looks very handsome, I'm sure he's doing great with her busy family x


----------

